# American Family TNC notice.



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Oregon "American Family" insurance users are getting a notice that their personal policy WILL NOT cover you if you're using your car for TNC. 

I'm guessing other companies are doing the same as the claims turned in while "Ubering" are increasing. 

My notice said that in order to keep policy costs down, they want to be clear that TNC use is not part of my policy. They will,however, be more than happy to write me a commercial policy that will cover TNC use.

So...Oregon Uber/Lyft drivers, the days of driving TNC on your personal policy are coming to a halt.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> Oregon "American Family" insurance users are getting a notice that their personal policy WILL NOT cover you if you're using your car for TNC.
> 
> I'm guessing other companies are doing the same as the claims turned in while "Ubering" are increasing.
> 
> ...


But, will they allow you to keep your policy for when the app is off? That's the real question. All states that pass laws quickly exempt personal policies from having to provide any coverage.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Screw them. Call Aviva. Save yourself.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> But, will they allow you to keep your policy for when the app is off? That's the real question. All states that pass laws quickly exempt personal policies from having to provide any coverage.


What I was told after talking to a dozen agents is they'd offer you a chance to upgrade to a commercial policy. If you decline , they'll cancel you.

We have "Mom-n-Pop cab companies here that carry commercial insurance. Uber drivers could afford it, they just choose to bury their head in the sand.

Yesterday there was a head-on collision with an Uber/Lyft car. I hope the driver has a fat wallet, because he's about to loose everything he owns.


----------

